# Avis aprés achat enceinte Bose soundlink



## ugolin (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je me permets ce petit topic qui sera peut etre utile pour certains d entre vous.
Aprés moults recherches et tests j ai finalement craqué pour l enceinte BOSE Soundlink sans fil.

Decu par la borne airport couplé a mon HTS6600 de chez philips je cherchais quelque chose de convaincant et haute qualité.

J ai donc acheté cette enceinte Bose et aprés plusieurs heures d ecoutes je suis vraiment content de mon achat ( onereux il est vrai... 549 euros ) 

Mais cela le vaut largement : qualité sonore, puissance sonore, pas de gressillement, portée du sans fil impressionnante , montéé dans les basses ou les aigus vraiment agreable...

Bref en un mot.....


----------



## vgibert (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis entrain de me renseigner pour acheter des enceintes et je suis particulièrement intéressé par les soundlink de bose.

Qu'en est il après quelques moi d'utilisation?

Es tu toujours aussi satisfait de ces enceintes bleutooth?

La  qualité du son via le bleutooth est il bon ?

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience,


----------

